

Get endorsed by publishers that love what you do: Syndicated Content Sponsorship - drivingsouth
http://www.influads.com/blog/get-endorsed-by-publishers-that-love-what-you-do-influads-launches-syndicated-content-sponsorships.html

======
pavs
Conflict of interest?

Will a publisher mention that she is getting paid for reviewing the product,
no mattre how much she likes it?

